# Leak in window



## anneveronica (Jan 25, 2013)

I have a Hymer BC544 and today after particularly heavy rain I noticed water on the sink covers. It was coming in from around the back window. Is it possible to reseal around the window?
I have had the vehicle since March and although weve had heavy rain before, this is the first time its come into the van.
Thanks
Anne


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Anne,

I had the same problem myself with my old B584 and after contacting Peter Hambleton in Preston, who knows all there is to know about Hymers, I was told that the water was entering via the rear brake light above the window.

Sure enough it was and although I took it to Preston to have that and other things repaired I just know that I could have done that particular job myself  

Norman.


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Anne,

I had the same problem myself with my old B584 and after contacting Peter Hambleton in Preston, who knows all there is to know about Hymers, I was told that the water was entering via the rear brake light above the window.

Sure enough it was and although I took it to Preston to have that and other things repaired I just know that I could have done that particular job myself  

Norman.


----------



## anneveronica (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks Norman, not being particularly skilled in DIY motor repairs
I shall have to look around for someone to have a look at it for me! Thanks for giving me the clue to the problem!


----------



## anneveronica (Jan 25, 2013)

Hi 
I decided to take a closer look at the brake light. When I removed the screws they were covered in a rubbery substance, the actual light fitting was stuck with sticky black stuff and I couldn't actually prise it loose. So obviously the problem has occurred before and someone has attempted to seal it.
I've packed it with some material til I can get it to friend to see what he can do!
Steep learning curve!
A


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

The sticky black substance is the original material so best leave it alone, let me know how you get on, take care.
Norman.


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

Just a thought...from memory the red plastic lens sits on a rubber seal and these can perish or become weak over the years. When you removed the lens to get access did was it damp inside the cover or show signs of having stored water as this would be a good indicator of a breach. If that the case you can always put a smear of mastic (non curing is best) around the seal to make it water tight.
The light in question sits right on the edge of the rear cowling on my B584 and I think it's a similar set up on the 544. If it is, it could be the angle your van was parked at that might have channeled the water onto the fitting or pooled around it to cause the ingress seeing as it was the first time you have noticed it.
Good luck with your hunt, water ingress can be a so and so to track down.

Terry


----------

